# Nitro snowboard boots??? select and team



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

So I'm coming off some burton ions last season and grabbed some Adidas Energy boosts. The lacing system is junk and my friend who rode them last year says he had the same problems. So I'm thinking I'm gonna take them back tomorrow. 

I would like to try something different than burton. 

Are nitro boots good? Do they last a whole season? (50-60 days)

Thanks for your input !


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably not much help, but I've done about 2 hours in the Nitro Select TLS. Borrowed a friends when I was looking for a stiffer boot, didn't like it at all as it just wasn't very cush at all inside the boot, everything about it felt harsh. Good response for sure, just not at all comfortable. 

What other boots have you tried and what are you looking for in a boot? I ended up getting a pair of K2 T1s and absolutely love them so far, stiff and responsive, very comfortable, traditional lace up so easy to customize tightness and replace if they ever break, and the boa-conda liner system is amazing for really locking down the ankle for bigger lines or I leave it totally loose for just cruising.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Phedder said:


> Probably not much help, but I've done about 2 hours in the Nitro Select TLS. Borrowed a friends when I was looking for a stiffer boot, didn't like it at all as it just wasn't very cush at all inside the boot, everything about it felt harsh. Good response for sure, just not at all comfortable.
> 
> What other boots have you tried and what are you looking for in a boot? I ended up getting a pair of K2 T1s and absolutely love them so far, stiff and responsive, very comfortable, traditional lace up so easy to customize tightness and replace if they ever break, and the boa-conda liner system is amazing for really locking down the ankle for bigger lines or I leave it totally loose for just cruising.


I got the Team TLS and have nothing but good things to say about the boots. 

I have tried Burton Ions, Nike Kaijus, and Thirty Two TMs and by far the Nitros are my favorite.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have used team tls for the last two seasons. They hold up and are good boots


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Tuan209 said:


> I got the Team TLS and have nothing but good things to say about the boots.
> 
> I have tried Burton Ions, Nike Kaijus, and Thirty Two TMs and by far the Nitros are my favorite.


That's what I like to hear 

'I'm excited to try some on tomorrow.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

The local store that has all the 2016 nitro boots on their website told me that they aren't even carrying the lineup this year ???

Got frustrated and went and tried on a bunch at a different store. Ended up with Thirtytwo UL2. Super comfy. Hopefully they can last the whole season.


----------

